# Can someone explain the musk fetish to me?



## Bababooey (Feb 24, 2021)

Is it the attraction to a natural, clean body smell? Body odor? Not showering for days or weeks? Seemingly nobody online really explains it. Where is the line? What is it exactly? I don't have the fetish myself but I know a lot of furries do. What is the appeal? 

If furries with the fetish could explain that'd be awesome. 
(I wanna keep this discussion as sfw as it can be, so just be mindful of what you say. o3o)


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 24, 2021)

From what I've heard from others, it typically blends with being overpowered... physically and in smells, I guess. XD
Along with the idea that some don't actually find these smells offensive.

But like with everything, I'm sure it'll differ from person to person.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 24, 2021)

I am a musky husky


----------



## Miescko (Feb 24, 2021)

Sweat has pheromones in them


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 24, 2021)

I think it's disgusting, but I like giant characters so who cares?


----------



## Punji (Feb 24, 2021)

I don't think fetishes are supposed to make sense on their own merits.

With musk, I think it ties in with dominance and submission. The dominant powerful force doesn't need to hide his smell from others?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 24, 2021)

Punji said:


> I don't think fetishes are supposed to make sense on their own merits.
> 
> With musk, I think it ties in with dominance and submission. The dominant powerful force doesn't need to hide his smell from others?



Eh, that's the thing with giants, but most of my giant characters are dominant, (even though ironically some of them are submissive.) Yet all of them shower. Yes, I have anthros that bathe.


----------



## Punji (Feb 24, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Eh, that's the thing with giants, but most of my giant characters are dominant, (even though ironically some of them are submissive.) Yet all of them shower. Yes, I have anthros that bathe.


Well not every dominance-related fetish will apply to every person with that particular interest.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 24, 2021)

Punji said:


> Well not every dominance-related fetish will apply to every person with that particular interest.



Still more common than musk. Then again I find a lot of creepy people who combine them with feet.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm still confused. To what extent is the smell? What extent will someone go for that smell? How stinky are we talking here?

What kind of smell? What is the stink factor?


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 25, 2021)

i love sweaty man smell.

it's an instinct.

i don't think it, it just happens.

i was born this way.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 25, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> i love sweaty man smell.
> 
> it's an instinct.
> 
> ...



There's a lot of sweaty men down here in Georgia. A lot of dudes work outside and it's hot as fire in the summer.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> There's a lot of sweaty men down here in Georgia. A lot of dudes work outside and it's hot as fire in the summer.


you should see Argentina


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 25, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> you should see Argentina



I have an amigo down there in Buenos Aires, but he likes chicks.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 25, 2021)

So musk is like a hint of BO and not full on homeless person who hasn't been able to shower in weeks musk. Am I getting it right? I wanted to know what kind/level of stink is considered musk. lol


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 25, 2021)

Chomby said:


> So musk is like a hint of BO and not full on homeless person who hasn't been able to shower in weeks musk. Am I getting it right? I wanted to know what kind/level of stink is considered musk. lol



Hobos could be seen as dominant because of rape fantasies. I personally love people who take baths, then again I view health and perfection as sexy.


----------



## Punji (Feb 25, 2021)

Chomby said:


> So musk is like a hint of BO and not full on homeless person who hasn't been able to shower in weeks musk. Am I getting it right? I wanted to know what kind/level of stink is considered musk. lol


I imagine the degree can vary between individuals, but probably more "normal" amounts.


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 25, 2021)

Chomby said:


> So musk is like a hint of BO and not full on homeless person who hasn't been able to shower in weeks musk. Am I getting it right? I wanted to know what kind/level of stink is considered musk. lol


This very much depends on the person having the kink. some people only like slightly elevated 'sweat smells' other people prefer unwashed for weeks, which, I guess, is up to them. Everyone likes what they do, y'know. More often than not there's no reason for it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 25, 2021)

Whether someone likes musk or not it doesn't matter to me as long as they don't shove their shit on others.


----------



## CrowFoxy (Feb 25, 2021)

Chomby said:


> I'm still confused. To what extent is the smell? What extent will someone go for that smell? How stinky are we talking here?
> 
> What kind of smell? What is the stink factor?


Humans are being discovered to likely have pheromones, and BO attraction is not that uncommon anyways.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 25, 2021)

It's when you push your admiration of Tesla cars to the point of having a body pillow of Elon Musk


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 25, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It's when you push your admiration of Tesla cars to the point of having a body pillow of Elon Musk



Shh, babes on sports cars is sexy.


----------



## Astus (Feb 28, 2021)

Most fetishes don't make any logical sense; so trying to make sense of them... Doesn't make sense xD 

I know a few people who lean towards smelling smelly stuff... From what they say it's more of a dominance type of thing.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

Astus said:


> Most fetishes don't make any logical sense; so trying to make sense of them... Doesn't make sense xD
> 
> I know a few people who lean towards smelling smelly stuff... From what they say it's more of a dominance type of thing.



Yeah, like giants. They're not even possible due to the square cube law and more than likely they would kill you on accident even if they were friendly. XD


----------



## Mambi (Feb 28, 2021)

Chomby said:


> Is it the attraction to a natural, clean body smell? Body odor? Not showering for days or weeks? Seemingly nobody online really explains it. Where is the line? What is it exactly? I don't have the fetish myself but I know a lot of furries do. What is the appeal?
> 
> If furries with the fetish could explain that'd be awesome.
> (I wanna keep this discussion as sfw as it can be, so just be mindful of what you say. o3o)



Natural human scent contains pheromones, and perfumes cover it up. So not counting rotting or mould on the body, the person's sweat glands will exude this "musk", and it's been proven with blind tests on t-shirts that humans are definitely receptive to the scent in a primal attraction sense. The more you sweat, the more this scent is produced. Exercise adds a little testosterone to the chemical mix as well, enhancing sexual "heat".

Fetishists just take it to the next level, seeking out this hormonal reaction directly from the smell of the person unencumbered, as opposed to stumbling across it by just being with a hot lover you "somehow click with" but can't explain why.

That's the simple version anyway, hope it helps? <_grin_>


----------



## Simo (Mar 1, 2021)

Musk Fetish? Whatever is this? 

*swishes tail, and looks about innocently*


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 1, 2021)

Personally like for myself it varies and isn’t necessarily a sexual thing.
Like idk the scent of another depending on said scent can set me at ease so I tend to enjoy their company and that scent to include even the elevation of it from working out.
Though there are the opposites of that for me as well where their scent may set me into a more on edge or defense usually those who have sharp piercing scents.

I do know it is weird but eh yeah is what it is.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm surprised some people are stating that sexual attraction based on body odours doesn't make sense. 

It's a widespread behaviour in animals, because those odours can indicate fitness, virility, fertility, status, etc. 
The fact body odours elicit disgust or arousal among humans isn't that unusual..


----------



## AniwayasSong (Nov 1, 2021)

Chomby said:


> Is it the attraction to a natural, clean body smell? Body odor? Not showering for days or weeks? Seemingly nobody online really explains it. Where is the line? What is it exactly? I don't have the fetish myself but I know a lot of furries do. What is the appeal?
> 
> If furries with the fetish could explain that'd be awesome.
> (I wanna keep this discussion as sfw as it can be, so just be mindful of what you say. o3o)


Do you like perfume?  Cologne?  The natural aroma of flowers, grass, etc.?
Congratulations!  YOU are fond of aroma!
(as-are most of us)
How folks choose to 'Prefer' their attraction to scent?  That's a dicey question, and not one I'm qualified to answer.
I know 'I' have my own preferences, and I won't share them, here.  That's for ME to enjoy!
The rest o' you reprobates?
*ROLL* in whatever suits yer own interests!

;-)


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

There is a rather large distinction between "natural" muskyness and unwashed muskiness. I'm one of these that has a natural musky scent, and, as long as I am relatively clean, most people don't seem to mind it. Now, hot day outside working what little tail I do have, off- that is severe enough to get my eyes watering... shower time, as soon as I can! Also, those in my life that matter to me- they say that they actually enjoy my scent when I am clean- it's subtle and not intrusive.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

Most everyone has a natural baseline smell and this figures into what colognes/perfumes work best for them, as the right cologne/perfume actually synergizes with it to some extent rather than merely covering it up, and even a soapy shower can't really completely make someone's natural scent go away (it's probably strongest on scalp/hair)

Definitely not to be confused with the smell that comes from lack of hygiene

Why particularly rank smells are a fetish I couldn't say for sure, but scent is STRONGLY tied to memory perhaps more than any other sense and to this day when I smell certain things it brings old memories to the forefront (Oil of Olay reminds me of my mother, so while to a lot of people it's not an unpleasant smell it triggers a certain degree of unhappiness with me)


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)

Well said, Hostile.


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 1, 2021)

The only one that can be stinky is the family dog. 

And @ssaannttoo . No amount of washing can get that kinda crust out of his fur. <:/


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 1, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> The only one that can be stinky is the family dog.
> 
> And @ssaannttoo . No amount of washing can get that kinda crust out of his fur. <:/


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> The only one that can be stinky is the family dog.
> 
> And @ssaannttoo . No amount of washing can get that kinda crust out of his fur. <:/


Well that's why you wash your fox when playtime is over, it's called aftercare


----------



## Shyy (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 1, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Well that's why you wash your fox when playtime is over, it's called aftercare


Preach! <3


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 1, 2021)

I doubt there's a one-size-fits-all for any fetish. A wide range of smells get fetishized, so the musk fetish would not necessarily be about any particular smell, though a quick search of "musk" on FA turns up a lot of smelly feet.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 1, 2021)

Foxridley said:


> I doubt there's a one-size-fits-all for any fetish. A wide range of smells get fetishized, so the musk fetish would not necessarily be about any particular smell, though a quick search of "musk" on FA turns up a lot of smelly feet.


At that point is it a foot fetish first or a musk fetish first


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 1, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> At that point is it a foot fetish first or a musk fetish first


The world of fetishes is just a really big Venn diagram.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 12, 2022)

I personally like my own scent when I'm just slightly sweaty!

And, according to this video, 1 in 10 people like the smell of people!

( 24:12 )


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2022)

'Fetish Musk' was one of the baby names that Elon Musk ruled out early on.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 24, 2022)

its like bondage but the Dom has to wear a mask that looks like Elon Musk (Ok JK I have no idea what Musk Fetish is tbh)


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 24, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> its like bondage but the Dom has to wear a mask that looks like Elon Musk (Ok JK I have no idea what Musk Fetish is tbh)


musk as in 'natural' body odour.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 24, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> musk as in 'natural' body odour.


oh...*Internal Screaming Insues*


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 24, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> oh...*Internal Screaming Insues*


Don't kinkshame.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 24, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> Don't kinkshame.


I'm not, its a joke because my 'natural odors' smell horrible


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 24, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> I'm not, its a joke because my 'natural odors' smell horrible


Fair. just, y'know, gotta make sure.


----------

